# fisher minute mount cartridge valve removal how to



## toddamus (Dec 11, 2010)

I"m new so please forgive me. I'm trying to remove a cartridge valve and i have taken off the "back nut?" but it doesn't seem to want to pull off and i see on the back closest to the valve block there is another nut but it seems to be too narrow to get a wrench on it between the valve block and the cartridge coil thingy? how do i get that thing off there to replace it.

I threw thingy in there so you guys would know how new i am


----------



## toddamus (Dec 11, 2010)

*figured it out*

after taking of the back nut...i used a large flat screwdriver to gently nudge the coil off the valve....very easy ...just wouldn't move just by hand pressure...then a deep well socket took the valve out of the block...replaced both and now when i use the left angle the plow angles left instead of lifting like it was


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

like todd said, take the first nut off, then pull the coil off, then a deep socket and pop it off. be quick with the new one so you don't lose too much oil


----------

